# Rat Tail Docking?



## SiNi5T3R (Nov 5, 2010)

This is simply just a question and not something I have done nor plan to do so pls no harsh comments twords me as if I did it and posted pictures of it. 

What I was wondering was what do you guys think would happen if a Pinky's Tail was cut off about half way. Do you think it would bleed to death? do you think the mom would kill it? or do you think it would grow to be a healthy, half tailed rat? Me and a friend were having a conversation about this the other day and I was just wondering what you guys think about it. It sounds super cruel but people do it to dogs so why not rats? I think it would look somewhat exotic but weird at the same time right? I looked on you tube at the Tailless Rat Mutation and I think it looks CRAZY COOL. More of a Guinea Pig then a Rat lol

what you guys think?


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

causing unnecessary harm on an animal simply for aesthetic purposes is just wrong.

also, a rat's tail has some key functions... mostly thermoregulation. the lack of a tail can cause some serious problems for your rat such as overheating, loss of balance, etc... you can read more about it here.

anyways, this is not really something i'd like to see discussed here. everyone will tell you it's very very wrong, and so i'm locking this thread and leaving it at that. this thread might be relevant to your interests.


----------

